# Pillar of Creation



## Juniper (Jun 29, 2016)

Critique welcomed! 

Extra soft pastel.

What do you guys do after you finish you pastel painting? Spray it with fixative? Do you have issue where the fixture remove a patch of color???


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The picture came out wonderful. I think I have the reference picture you used.


----------



## Juniper (Jun 29, 2016)

I wanted to do the entire pillar but ran out of room...

I'll probably try again soon on a larger piece of paper.


----------



## John Snyder (Jun 12, 2016)

It looks awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is a great job!

I spray my work with fixative, but in fairness many don't, they say it changes the colors but I have not had a problem


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

Great job ! I like the way you've cropped it.


----------

